# GPS Fix



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

Soooo I have been using AOKP since build 23 or so, (CNA before that) and I am just noticing that on AOKP I consistently cannot "find" GPS when trying to navigate or use maps. I absolutely love ROMs and everything that comes with them, except things like that. Just wondering if there are any things I can do to fix this problem. Does flashing new radios cover GPS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Try Faster Fix from the market.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Try Faster Fix from the market.


or use gps fix from market. Clear agps data and let it lock on and you'll be good to go.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a note. Clearing aGPS data may cause your phone to reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

"GPS control sirf starIV" app it enable static GPS does wonders if your GPS cuts out randomly in stop and go traffic or doesn't lock when stationary.


----------

